# Church Roofing Pricing



## bonsellroofing (Dec 14, 2009)

I have en estimate for a 115 sq 14/12 pitch church roof. 147ft of step flashing. 600ft of caps and a steeple with a pitch of 30/12. Single layer 3tab tear off and install architect shingles. What would you charge for something like that. Its going to take a good bit of time so I don't want to go too low and screw myself and I don't want to go too high and overshoot everyone else's bids.

Shingles here are 84.15sq


----------



## DFWRoofing (Apr 27, 2010)

We just did a Church. 

May be different state to state, but we saved the sales tax because the Church was a non-profit organization.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

bonsellroofing said:


> I have en estimate for a 115 sq 14/12 pitch church roof. 147ft of step flashing. 600ft of caps and a steeple with a pitch of 30/12. Single layer 3tab tear off and install architect shingles. What would you charge for something like that. Its going to take a good bit of time so I don't want to go too low and screw myself and I don't want to go too high and overshoot everyone else's bids.
> 
> Shingles here are 84.15sq


 quote like any other roof.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I've done a few churches, and using my pricing method we are always cheaper per square on larger jobs. I do not charge by the square however because that'd base my pricing on averages and a church is not our average. Instead the only way to accurately price is by makmign a full and complete materials list, which only takes 15 minutes, and adding on your best guess for labor, burdens, errors and omissions, overhead, profit, etc... 

http://hangupthebelt.com/2011/how-much-should-i-charge-for/

Not having enough details I can only phatom a guess. I just submitted a bit on a 170 square 1 layer tear off, walker, with very very few flashings. Sale price is $41,812 so you do the math. Your job is obviously much more complicated. 

Yes churches will often save you sales tax if you ask for their tax exempt number. Make sure your supplier works with tax exempt.


----------



## jadyejr (Mar 8, 2011)

We did a church a few years back, took forever to get through all the board meetings to finally get the job, but we did do pretty good...


----------

